# Plants dying and idk why



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

So I have a 75 gallon freshwater tank. I have an anubias, a sword tail, and some other low light plants that I dont remember the name.


They are all freakin dying.

I have a high output light fixture, I have been giving them the artificial CO2 crap my LFS said to use. The water temperature is between 72 - 76 degrees. 

My light is on throughout the day and off when I get home from work.


Some of the plants seem to be growing some hair looking algae thats black in color. 

I was told by my LFS that the soil of the plants should not be fully submerged which they are not. 

I have nutrients for the plants. They are just browning out and dying. I dont want to use fake plants because I hate the look of it and I can only imagine how crappy it feels when the fish rub up against it.


Edit: I have 2 albino mystery snails and 2 pleccos, could those be the problem?? I was told my mystery snails would not eat plants and was never told anything about the pleccos eating the plants either until yesterday.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Sorry to be the one to tell you this, it sounds like your tank has black beard algae (bba). This isn't going to be easy to fix but it can be done. I fought it for months and finally beat it. Let me explain bba and how you got it.

The Cause: Bba is caused by three contributing factors 
-To much light 
-Unstable co2 levels 
-not enough nutrients (fertilizers)

You started this tank off right by going with low light plants. Where you went wrong is when you put a high output light on it. Plants grow faster under high light and therefore need more co2 and nutrients. The plants are using more co2 than a simple liquid dose can provide. The nutrients are easy to fix, just start dumping more in. I do full doses of Flourish fertilizers in my tanks every day. 

When you have a lack of nutrients and co2 thats when bba appears. But not to worry, you can fix this. 

Solutions:
-Im not quite sure exactly what kind of fixture you have but Im going to assume its a t5 fixture (Get back to me on this). If thats the case you could try elevating the light off the top of the tank, maybe using only one bulb, and cut down on your photo cycle. Check out this link for the height to elevate your light. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html
-Get a pressurized co2 system so you can pump more co2 into the tank and not have to compromise. (the path I took)
-Pick up some Siamese algae eating sharks. They are the only fish that will eat the stuff.
-Get yourself on a daily dosing of fertilizers! 

These steps will solve your wilting and dying plant problems as well.  Hope this helps and don't hesitate to ask more questions.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

wow, that sucks. LFS FTL!

Ok few more questions,

When I went to that link, I didnt understand most the stuff he was talking about. But you are right about my fixture, it is a T5HO.

Im guessing on the height of my tank, but my guess is about 16 inches. Ill measure it when im home. So with 1 bulb, and my tank height at 16 inches, should my fixture be 12 inches above the top of the tank? Thats what I got out of the chart. If not, lmk lol.

Second question,

Are these pressurized CO2 Systems expensive or is there a DIY to make my own? Ill google around to see what I can find, but if you have any better info, please lmk.

For now, ill see if my LFS carries those siamese algae eating sharks.

Thanks so much for the advice grogan!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Yup, for low light thats what you want. If you shoot for low-medium I think you could get away with dosing co2. 

Pressurized co2 systems are expensive initially, but in the long run they are cheaper than dosing. When looking around for pricing consider piecing it together.

regulator, solenoid and bubble counter: 
http://www.aquarium-supply.biz/Milwaukee_MA957_CO2_p/RMI00957.htm 
(its a steal)
diffuser:
http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/co2-diffusers/atomic-diffuser-50.html
co2 canister:
If you have a welding shop in your town you can pick one of these up there

Many people make DIY co2 reactors in soda bottles by combining yeast, starch, sugar, and water. It creates co2 but requires frequent maintenance to maintain co2 levels. I opted for dropping the cash and not dealing with more tank the hassle. Keep researching co2 for more info.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Cool man, thanks a bunch for all that helpful advice! 


We were seriously almost giving up on the plants.


Im gonna go for the pressurized CO2, i'd rather dish out the cash than have to watch the sugar and yeast method constantly.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Exactly. I fill my co2 bottle maybe twice a year and it only cost me $22. Using liquid co2 is way more expensive in the long run. A year of dosing with co2 will have cost you just as much a simple getting a pressurized system.


----------



## giggitygiggity (Sep 14, 2011)

Sure thing!

Alright ill update you when I get the plants healthy again and ill most likely buy a lot more plants when I get the pressurized CO2 and ill take a picture of the tank and post it up!


Thanks again Grogan!


----------

